# NEWBORN Suspect Sepsis



## Prakash Ignatious (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi all ,
Please can anyone have the answer for suspect sepsis in newborn. we have code V29.8 In ICD 9 but i think there is no code in ICD 10. I have confused to find the exact code.This patient is  in Outpatient hospital visit.


----------



## jeevapt_09 (Oct 28, 2015)

*ICD-10 CM code for Newborn Suspect Sepsis*

Hi Divya!

Answer for your question!

P00.89 is a billable ICD-10-CM code for Newborn (suspected to be) affected by other maternal conditions

Applicable To
Newborn (suspected to be) affected by conditions classifiable to T80-T88
Newborn (suspected to be) affected by maternal genital tract or other localized infections
Newborn (suspected to be) affected by maternal systemic lupus erythematosus

Description Synonyms
Infant observed for suspected genetic disease
Infant observed for suspected metabolic disease
Newborn affected by maternal depression
Newborn affected by maternal postpartum depression
Observation of infant for suspected genetic condition
Observation of infant for suspected metabolic condition


----------



## jeevapt_09 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Newborn Suspect Sepsis*

Hi Divya,

That's confirmed Dx but you want suspect sepsis,yes

so, ICD-9-CM 760.2 Maternal infections affecting fetus or newborn

P00.89 Suspect conditions so use this code


----------



## Prakash Ignatious (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you!!!!


----------

